# ID my p



## tap (Sep 13, 2003)

can someone help me ID my p


----------



## tap (Sep 13, 2003)

heres a pic


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Appears to be rhombeus.

Moved to piranha species ID.


----------



## tap (Sep 13, 2003)

I was told at the pet store that it is a dimend


----------



## Grande (Aug 28, 2003)

looks like an xingu.














but its def a rhom


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Nice looing rhom sh*t


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

look at the hyaline border. are you guys blind??? it's a banan strawberry spilo cf. ash has them on his website. see the colors???? very nice by the way. it's a banana strawberry spilo cf.

Joe


----------



## tap (Sep 13, 2003)

were can i find ash's website


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

FishCatcher


----------



## tap (Sep 13, 2003)

thanks


----------



## tap (Sep 13, 2003)

from what i can see on ash's website it is a banana strawberry spilo
now what is a spilo


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

tap said:


> from what i can see on ash's website it is a banana strawberry spilo
> now what is a spilo


 http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/de...?id=spilopleura


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Genin said:


> look at the hyaline border. are you guys blind??? it's a banan strawberry spilo cf. ash has them on his website. see the colors???? very nice by the way. it's a banana strawberry spilo cf.
> 
> Joe










no its not i have 2 of them 
this is what one looks like


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

mine other guy looked like that when it was smaller 
look at the anal fin coloration


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

mine also had a hyaline edge when it was smaller now its almost all gone


----------



## tap (Sep 13, 2003)

so you guys say it is a rhom ya.
it would be nice :laugh:


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Death in # said:


> mine also had a hyaline edge when it was smaller now its almost all gone :nod:


 exactly, it had a hyaline border. therefore, this fish that has a HYALINE BORDER would probably be considered spilopleura cf right? where is the confusion here. It is probably just a cf of spilopleura. i don't know why you think it's a rhom. why do you think that?

Joe


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

If I remember correctly, spilo's have the hyaline edge throughout their lives. Maculatus have them when young, but it gradually disappears as the fish ages: so if it looks like a spilo (which this fish does, imo.), but lacks the hyaline edge, it could be a S. maculatus.

But like Brian said in another thread about the same issue, the spilopleura/maculatus 'group' still has to be studied more closely - god knows what proper research reveals...


----------



## tap (Sep 13, 2003)

so is it a spilo or a rhom


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

A better (side) pic could help...







!


----------



## tap (Sep 13, 2003)

He or she does not like to take pics.
that is the best to I do for now.
I dont have digital cam. I use a friends cam and he live's 4 hours away.
I will see that I can do.
no promises but I will try my best.


----------



## tap (Sep 13, 2003)

Mr. Hannibel
were can I that book.
Through the Briazilian wilderness.


----------



## tap (Sep 13, 2003)

sorry that is were can find that book?


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

IMO it's a Mac


----------

